# Buying a Queen and Workers



## Rusty Hills Farm (Mar 24, 2010)

Welcome!

New beeks have a steep learning curve to deal with that first year, so I would strongly recommend you buy a local nuc—survivor or VSH if at all possible. That way you get some disease/mite resistance to help the bees survive while you learn AND you get a local beekeeper to ask questions of. And you WILL have questions! (Plus many package suppliers who ship are already sold out this late in the year.)

Good luck with this! 

Rusty


----------



## edric (Mar 1, 2014)

Rusty Hills Farm said:


> Welcome!
> 
> New beeks have a steep learning curve to deal with that first year, so I would strongly recommend you buy a local nuc—survivor or VSH if at all possible. That way you get some disease/mite resistance to help the bees survive while you learn AND you get a local beekeeper to ask questions of. And you WILL have questions! (Plus many package suppliers who ship are already sold out this late in the year.)
> 
> ...


Thanks Rusty, Ed


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!

I have no argument with Rusty's comments, but not everyone can find a local nuc. Nucs are more difficult to ship than packages (usually 3 lbs of bees + a caged queen). The most common packages are _Italians_.


Whether you choose a package or a nuc, _time's a wastin'_! :lookout: Work quickly to identify a vendor with delivery dates open and get in line before they are all sold. Generally, expect to put down a deposit of 50% to secure your reservation.


----------



## edric (Mar 1, 2014)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> Welcome to Beesource!
> 
> I have no argument with Rusty's comments, but not everyone can find a local nuc. Nucs are more difficult to ship than packages (usually 3 lbs of bees + a caged queen). The most common packages are _Italians_.
> 
> ...


Thanks Graham, I ordered a Cordovan and 3 pounds of workers from Shamrock, none available till May 7, thanks, Ed


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Edric, 

Keep us posted on how your bees arrive. How are they shipping them? What happens if you get dead bees? Florida in May .... OK? 

You might want to check the posts on here about their relationship with the unproven (scientific) snake oil product.

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?286507-Bee-Shield&highlight=Shamrock


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Ed! Robert Craig will be your bee inspector when you finally have bees.
The closest beekeeper group is http://beekeepersofvolusiacountyfl.com/ They meet the 4th Wednesday of every month in the Volusia County Agricultural Center Auditorium, 3100 E. New York Ave., Deland at 6:30 PM. They are a great source of local bees and information.[/FONT]


----------



## edric (Mar 1, 2014)

Thank you guys, I will check back with you all, when I get things set up, thanks again, Ed


----------

